
Patterns Failed. Why? Should We Care? - lsh
https://www.deconstructconf.com/2017/brian-marick-patterns-failed-why-should-we-care
======
Seanny123
The book referenced at the end, called Domain-Driven Design, has mixed
reviews. Does anyone understand why a lot of people found it disorganised and
vague?

